

Man rms - spinningarrow
https://secure.mysociety.org/admin/lists/pipermail/developers-public/2011-October/007647.html

======
unwind
Big discussion from three days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754412).

------
Toenex
_" Whatever, I'll just go with the flow."_ is clearly something RMS never
says.

------
acallan
I attended an RMS speech at the University of Texas many years ago. I recall
him heckling students leaving in the middle of his speech. Instead of
presuming that they had somewhere to be--an exam, a study session, etc., he
called them out and made it look like they don't support free software.

~~~
Karunamon
Yeesh. This is what happens when you let pure ideology drive your actions.
Logic and sense goes out the window.

------
pgl
"DON'T buy a parrot figuring that it will be a fun surprise for me."

Noted.

~~~
gadders
Oh man. Anyone know how to get a refund on a parrot?

------
Doublon
What a level of precision in there.

Edit: Wow "Please don't be surprised if I pull out my computer at dinner and
begin handling some of my email. I have difficulty hearing when there is
noise; at dinner, when people are speaking to each other, I usually cannot
hear their words. Rather than feel bored, or impose on everyone by asking them
to speak slowly at me, I do some work."

~~~
slindsey
Completely off the original topic, but I have the same problem with
understanding speech at times. My hearing has been tested and is terrific, but
my understanding of what people say in noisy situations or on the phone is not
great. I can almost never understand words in songs on the radio either. I
need to be one on one and watching the person speak. Is there anyone else who
has experienced this and found ways to improve recognition?

~~~
hobs
No doctor, but you and rms may have an Auditory Processing Disorder
[http://www.inpp.org.uk/intervention-adults-children/help-
by-...](http://www.inpp.org.uk/intervention-adults-children/help-by-
diagnosis/auditory-processing-disorder/)

Auditory confusion: This can occur when there is difficulty locating and
isolating individual sounds in an environment where there are multiple sources
of conflicting noise. “Cocktail party deafness” is one example of auditory
confusion when background noise competes with foreground.

Auditory stimulus bound effect: Stimulus bound effect describes the ability to
ignore irrelevant auditory stimuli in the immediate environment. Individuals
who suffer from stimulus bound effect are easily distracted by irrelevant
auditory stimuli.

------
zwuphw
What an affront, the title should be

info rms

------
Touche
I don't understand how he plans to ever sway people to his views if he
requires that all speeches he gives be set up in an environment that is
completely supportive of his views.

~~~
krisdol
Probably has to do with him not signing up for a debate by mob, rather a
speech. I'm sorry, but how often does the TED audience challenge the frequent
idiot on stage?

------
gkya
Too much of a burden to host rms, seemingly.

Edit: From the downvotes, I see that hosting someone with a requirements list
that's north of a bunch of pages is not a burden for most. Still, though, in
my book he's too spoilt of a visitor.

------
laichzeit0
The sadistic side of me really wants to see someone set up a prank talk and
explicitly do everything that Stallman says "DON'T do this ...".

E.g. People purposefully confusing Free Software and Open Source when asking
questions. A broken air-conditioner in his room. Putting avocado in his food.
Bringing him breakfast in bed.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Why?

~~~
laichzeit0
Because it would be extremely funny.

~~~
drivingmenuts
So, being a dick for the sake of being a dick is funny to you?

Yeah, I get it - apparently RMS is enough of a dick to have a document
prepared ahead of time to tell you what he likes and doesn't like, so you
don't have to waste time preparing a bunch of stuff that's just going to cause
problems as a host. Man, what a dick.

(I get it - I wouldn't particularly want to host for him, myself, but if I had
to, it would be helpful to know in advance what works and what doesn't).

~~~
laichzeit0
Nah I think you've misunderstood. I don't hate RMS. This would purely be a
trolling exercise "for the lulz".

